# protective trousers



## davidbrac (Jan 28, 2006)

I am a hobby wood turner based in the UK and I have a couple of chainsaws for preparing wood for turning.

I have just bought a pair of protective trousers (pants) however I have very short legs (27”) and the leg of the trousers are far too long, making wearing them very dangerous as I can trip on the length. Is there anyway of safely cutting the length without the trousers loosing the protection?

Thanks

David


----------



## Crofter (Jan 28, 2006)

I would find somene who does alterations / sewing repairs and have them open up the bottom hem to expose the internal padding. You will likely have to cut the padding to length yourself using a wood chisel on a block. Then have them re hemmed. If it is the type with the chain resistance built into the shell instead of internal padding it will likely be too hard to sew on a conventional machine. How about a harness maker?


----------



## PUclimber (Jan 29, 2006)

If you're worried about safety issues of shortening them you could get some of those hunting cuffs that fit around the bottom of pants to avoid chiggers and such getting down into the boot.


----------



## Jumper (Feb 14, 2006)

Should not be a problem for someone used to sewing with heavy material, eg a parachute rigger or canvas repair specialist.


----------



## cphily21 (Feb 14, 2006)

*what is a wood turner*

i have seen people on this site saying that they were a wood turner and was wondering if someone could clear up what that was for me


----------



## davidbrac (Feb 14, 2006)

woodturning is the art of attaching a piece of wood to a motor and prodding it with a chisel.
This site will give you more information

http://www.creative-woodturning.com/index.htm

hope it helps 

David


----------

